# Where and what brand to buy...... used 22 revolver??



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm looking for a used 22 revolver and I'm not having any luck at my local shops. Anybody got any suggestions on where I might find one within a 50-75 mile radius of Warren OH?

Also, any recommendations (cheaper!!!!) than a S&W or Taurus? I can't believe the prices on some of those new 22 revolvers. I could buy a .38 or a .357 cheaper than a 22 but it's just going to be a plinker and something to introduce my grandaughter to guns with and I want something I can afford to shoot!!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I will be at two auctions this week end how much are you looking to spend? New 22 revolvers are costly for sure, I would start her with a single shot 22 rifle if it was me but if you let me know what you are looking for I also work at a gun store and will watch for you. Heritage Arms makes a lower cost revolver, try gun broker or see if one of your local gun shops will order one in. Gander Mountain and Stockers shop both listed as dealers in Warren. For price comparison check our online ad, www.vanceoutdoors.com/flyer/flyer.pdf. The gun I am talking about is on the first page about half way down, far right hand side listed as Rough Rider, 22 & 22mag, 61/2" barrel blue $129.99.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually I do plan on starting her out on a single shot 22 rifle or even a pellet rifle and to be honest this gun will just be for me for at least several years. She is only 4 right now but I like to think ahead!!!! 

I hike and ride my bicycle in the woods a lot and I want something I can carry with me easy and afford to shoot "plinking." 

I have been to both local places you mentioned but used short barrelled 22 revolvers are rarer than a 12 lb walleye!!!! 

I've thought about online auctions but I'm just not comfortable about using my local shop just as a transfer agent. Maybe I'm wrong but it seems to me online auctions would be a huge competitor to them and I can't imagine they would be thrilled just being the transfer agent. Doesnt seem they make much money doing that. I think I'd rather stay on good terms with my local dealer.

Didn't even think of going to a gun show.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

fin feather and fur sells a decent 22 single action revolver for about $125.00 new. it looks a ruger single action western style revolver.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ruf rider is the name i believe. http://www.heritage-firearms.com/category/1582-Heritage_Revolvers_22.aspx


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess I might be being too picky.............even though I definetely prefer revolvers over semi-autos....I just don't like the looks of the "peacemaker" style revolvers. Good thing I wasn't a cowboy 

That pretty much leaves me with the choice of a S&W or Taurus from what I've seen.

ALTHOUGH.....after thinking about it a little bit, I might just be better off looking for a used .38. The ammo may be more expensive, but for the difference in what I'd pay for a used .38 and a new S&W 22 revolver, I could buy a lot of .38 ammo. Like $300 or more worth.

I'm not even sure my grandaughter will be interested in guns. LOL

I don't even know if the style I'm talking about has a name but has anyone ever seen a cheaper 22 revolver that wasn't a "peacemaker" style?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> I guess I might be being too picky.............even though I definetely prefer revolvers over semi-autos....I just don't like the looks of the "peacemaker" style revolvers. Good thing I wasn't a cowboy
> 
> That pretty much leaves me with the choice of a S&W or Taurus from what I've seen.
> 
> ...



How much do you think you can get a used .38 For??I doubt you will find one for under $250,,


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

The NEW S&W 22 revolvers I've seen sell for over $600


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

If you look at the Gunbroker auction site, there is a list link you can go to see local FFL's willing to do a transfer. Some are just people with an FFL and they do transfers as an extra source of income. They guy I use does transfers at his insurance office after business hours for $20.

Found him through the gunbroker site. He is near route 6 and 87. PM if you want his info.

If you do the gun show search, I paid about $100 for a 9 shot 22 revolver about 2 years ago. 4 inch barrel. It was a 1955 High Standard Sentinel.

The Sentinel was a 9-shot .22 revolver. It was advertised to have an anodized aluminum frame, a high-tensile carbon steel barrel and cylinder, single-stroke multiple ejection, a swing-out counterbored cylinder, a movable square-notched rear sight, a non-slip scored trigger, a diamond-checkered grip (though they didnt mention it was plastic), and target accuracy.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Just Checked, there are several High Standard Sentinels listed on GB.

This one does not have a reserve. http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=251568866


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for that info on the FFL agents......didn't know that.

That sounds like a nice gun and a good deal you got.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a ruger mark III. 22 auto. fin had them on sale for $219.00w/ 2 /9 shot clips.


----------



## starfire (Sep 18, 2006)

Did you try the gun shop in Rogers Ohio on rt. 7. I go past it alot no place to park a big truck so I have not bin in it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

try slugmasters in leavittsburg on rt 5

im suprised Bob over at stockers shop didnt have anything, hes usually loaded with revolvers.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

I bought A used S&W 22 revolver a few years back stainless for like $299 much more than I planed on but it is A very high quality piece.Resale is good also.H&R makes a nice revolver at a decent price.Also check out Gander Mtn. web site.You can get it sent to local store.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I found exactly what I was looking for.

A Rossi "Princess" 7 shot revolver...2 inch barrel. Fits in the front or back pocket of my jeans with plenty of room to spare.

Not exactly the most practical gun and not good for much but just wasting bullets ....but it sure is fun to shoot.


----------

